# HELP: Wet pipe vs. Standpipe system



## nybuilder (Mar 30, 2013)

I am hoping that some of you professionals might be able to help me out. The law in NYC requires that buildings exceeding 75' high have air-pressurized Standpipe fire protection (dry pipe). Obviously this type of system should cost more that a standard wet pipe auto sprinkler, due to the relatively complicated mechanisms involved. My question is very general, but nevertheless. How much more? In other words, in a 7 story building, how much more would it cost to install a standpipe system vs. wet pipe sprinkler system, in the same building, with "comparable" alarm features? The "comparable" alarm features for both systems would be: auto smoke/heat/co detection, manual alarm capable, automatic sprinkler (actuated by audible alarm). If somebody on this forum works in the NYC area, figures in actual dollars would be great. But honestly, I am looking more for general knowledge. Would it, for example, be twice more money, 5x more money, etc. (for standpipe vs. wetpipe)? Again, hypothetical situation here, as in just for the sprinkler/alarm system with all other factors being equal.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If I were you, put it out for bid. It is what it is.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Your not going to get much help around here.
This site is for Plumbing Pros only.
DYIers not welcome.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

